

App Feedback Wanted: Betty – Scheduling completely within email - thewojo
http://www.trybetty.com/?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=hacker-news-feedback

======
thewojo
Hi all! I’m currently working on a product called Betty
([http://trybetty.com](http://trybetty.com)) that allows users to schedule
completely within email without the back and forth.

I recently opened up the product to a public beta and I’d love to get some
feedback (good or bad).

Try it out here: [http://www.trybetty.com](http://www.trybetty.com)

1\. What do you think of the product? 2\. What is the one feature would you
like it to have?

Thanks in advance!

